# Very faint line on normal clear blue but digital test says not pregnant



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi
Any experiences with this much appreciated - I did the normal clearblue test first and saw a VERY faint line (but it was definately there - we both saw it and it's still there) then I did  clearblue digital test to check and it said 'not pregnant'. I told my clinic and they said to test again on Friday ( I might retest in the morning though) has anyone had this and still got a positive?
Best of luck to all of you x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I had this using a FR and a clearblue digital.

I was testing early though, got a superduper faint line on a FR like you we both could see it. I wanted to see the word pregnant so used the same wee and got 'Not pregnant!'

2 days later I had 'Pregnant 1-2' 

Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## bkd065 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hiya, I did a digital test on the day I was meant to and it said "not pregnant" (it is so blunt heh?), but consuktant has told me I need to have a blood test to confirm for definite as they are not always accurate after IVF, I am just waiting for results now, GP said culd take up to 7 days...how mad is that?! Still no AF though am hopeful.  Good Luck and let me know xxxx


----------



## mrslocky (Jun 8, 2011)

with the digital it took me a few weeks to get pregnant on it even though every other non digi one said pregnant so best of luck x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

They may detect hcg at different levels. Maybe check the leaflets and see what they say?

It may be that the first detects it at 25 or above and the second at 50 or above?


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi thanks so much for your replies, it really means a lot! I tested again today and saw no line   Still no bkleed though so will test again tomorrow  
My clinic say to stop all my drugs if neg - do you think I should? I'm on 5HRT tabs and an oestrogen patch as well as the crinone (because my lining was so thin) so I'm really worried if there is an embie there coming off the drugs will ruin everything.  I've called my GP and asked for pregnancy blood test so they've told me to call them again tomorrow if I still want one after the test.

Big congrats to all of you that it worked for 
bkd065 - Really hope it turns out well for you x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

When was your ET date and how many days was the embryo?  Also, when is your otd?


----------



## bkd065 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks miffy80, I am not very hopeful though, I did a normal non digital test today and it still shows as a negative 4 days after OTD.  My ET was 23rd May (2 x Grade 1 Embryos) and OTD 5th June. Hope your hpt or blood test tomorrow brings some good news x


----------



## lisajb (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Ok after my second IVF I got a negative infact I got 7 negatives but no ms, clinic were pretty useless told me this was quite natural after the drugs from IVF I had a scan they offered me the drugs to induce my ms but I said I'd wait so I did and no ms told again its common so a month later I had another scan and guess what pregnant.  
I'd always opt for a blood test I don't think I'd trust these home pregnancy tests.

My fingers crossed for you
Lisa


----------



## bkd065 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooooh Lisa, that sounds hopeful!! I can't help thinking the worst all the time x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I would definitely agree that an hcg (blood) test is the way forward.  Can you organise one with your local hospital?


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. I did the first test on my OTD and each day after (now three days after).  I got very faint lines again today - but wondering if it could be evaporation lines   I'm defintately asking for a blood test now though. 
Lisa - what an amazing story! I won't give up hope yet then


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

miffy have you tried a clearblue? that the only one that gave me the right result. and it was 2 days after OTD xx


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Keeley   Yeah it was clearblue that gave me the confusing results! The normal 3 out of 4 had a faint line (maybe evap lines though?)the digital one I did two days ago said 'not preg'.  I'm of for a blood test now anyway so that will help be regain my sanity (i hope  )
SO pleased for you! Really glad it worked out for you x x x


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks lovey    text me and let me know how you got on xx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

oh, i had a very faint line 3 days before otd and then the next day nothing at all. only 2 days after OTD did it go -tive xx


----------

